# Cyndie Allemann - kleiner Einblick (1x)



## desk.top (29 Jan. 2016)

einzig die Ausleuchtung ist mangelhaft


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Cyndie Allemann - kleiner Einblick*

wenn du hier Themen postest sind ein Aussagekräftiger Titel wie
(Sendung, Event,Ort, Datum), wenn vorhanden erwünscht .

Titel steht ja schon im Cap , wäre gut wenn dieser dann im Titel steht und bitte immer
die Bilderanzahl mit dabei .

Caps wie wir Snapshots aus Clips hier nennen gehören auch ins dem entsprechende Unterforum *verschoben*

Grüsse Gollum


----------



## lucky-strike (29 Jan. 2016)

Was soll man denn da sehen?????


----------



## corry winter (31 Okt. 2016)

Ich schaue noch mal bei mir nach. Ich müsste da noch was haben.

corry w.


----------



## slack2000 (5 Okt. 2017)

danke! :thx:


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Danke dir xd


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Okt. 2017)

desk.top schrieb:


> einzig die Ausleuchtung ist mangelhaft



und was gibt es zu sehen? Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens,:WOW::WOW:


----------

